

Family of Missing San Francisco Tech Worker Says His Body Was Found in SF Bay - jliptzin
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Family-of-Missing-San-Francisco-Tech-Worker-to-Hold-Press-Conference-282450491.html

======
jliptzin
Would just like to add that Dan and I were friends while at school and we also
worked together briefly. He was the kind of person who was always smiling and
fun to be around, and his death is truly shocking and saddening. We're all
going to miss you Dan, RIP.

